# Budgies Out and wont go back



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

I had to clean the inside of the budgies cage today, they just flew right out the door. I have to go out with my family and don't really want to leave them out alone.

The budgies aren't tame, fully flighted, and the room has loads of high and hard to reach places. I got them onto of the cage with millet, but can't move it inside without scaring them back onto the curtain rail; I tried getting them to step onto a familiar perch, but they just flew away; I tried waiting, it's been a few hours; and the cage is to big to carry. Their not tame so I didn't even try getting them to step onto my hand.

I was even going to try grabbing them at one point, but I don't want to hurt them so immediately decided against it.

The room is budgie proof, nothing can get in or out; the window is closed, which has made the room rather warm but the budgies don't seem to mind; I've closed the curtains, and covered the mirrors; and I don't have anything dangerous they can get to. I can't stay and haven't got much longer. Any advice?

Edit-
I only had 10 minutes so shooed them inside, it worked. Eventually.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Glad to see you managed to sort this problem out. 

It would probably help you to try and clean their cage out before feeding them so that they will go back in more readily for food, especially if you need to go out and can't watch over them. 

I'm going to close this thread at this time.


----------

